# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  ACS3T-70: AC Servo Driver đa năng

## robot3t

*ACS3T-70: AC Servo Driver đa năng*

ACS3T-70 là driver điều khiển động cơ AC Servo đa năng có thể điều khiển được tất cả các loại động cơ AC Servo với tín hiệu phản hồi encoder tương đối (A, B, Z) hoặc cảm biến hall (H1, H2, H3).

Driver ACS3T-70 đem lại một giải pháp điều khiển chính xác và bền vững với những ưu điểm tuyệt vời của động cơ AC Servo. 



*Các đặc điểm kĩ thuật*

Sử dụng thuật toán FOC và các thuật toán điều khiển nâng cao giúp nâng cao chất lượng và dễ dàng tuning so với  bộ điều khiển PID truyển thống.
Công suất định mức từ 50W tới 1500W.
Hỗ trợ tất cả các loại động cơ AC Servo có tín hiệu phản hồi encoder tương đối hoặc cảm biến hall.
Hỗ trợ chế độ điều khiển vị trí, vận tốc và moment.
Dễ dàng tuning hệ thống với hai biến trở và chỉnh chế độ hoạt động bằng các switch trên board.
Tín hiệu ngõ vào DIR và PULSE với cách ly ngõ vào tốc độ cao 500 KHz.
Hỗ trợ ngõ vào encoder vi sai và đơn.
Bảo vệ quá dòng và quá áp.
Hỗ trợ cho người sử dụng tích hợp sản phẩm này cho các ứng dụng điều khiển.
Khả năng chịu tải và làm việc trong môi trường nhiễu cao.
Thời gian bảo hành 6 tháng.







*Demo điều khiển AC Servo từ phần mềm Mach3*




*Nhà sản xuất:* 3T Robotics Group, Việt Nam

*Giá: 
*
ACS3T-70P ( Hỗ trợ điều khiển vị trí , công suất : < 350W) : 2,500,000 / sản phẩm.

ACS3T-70S ( Hỗ trợ điều khiển vận tốc và lực, công suất: < 350W) : 2,500,000 / sản phẩm.

ACS3T-71P ( Hỗ trợ điều khiển vị trí, công suất 350W tới 800W) : 3,500,000 / sản phẩm.

ACS3T-71S ( Hỗ trợ điều khiển vận tốc và lực, công suất 350W tới 800W) : 3,500,000 / sản phẩm.

ACS3T-72P ( Hỗ trợ điều khiển vị trí, công suất 800W tới 1500W) : 4,500,000 / sản phẩm.

ACS3T-72S ( Hỗ trợ điều khiển vận tốc và lực, công suất 800W tới 1500W) : 4,500,000 / sản phẩm.

*Thông tin liên lạc*

Chúng tôi sẵn sàng hợp tác với các cá nhân, tổ chức và công ty trong nghiên cứu và phát triển những dự án về điều khiển cho các loại động cơ AC Servo.

Để biết thêm những thông tin về sản phẩm này, xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số điện thoại hoặc email bên dưới.

Điện thoại: +84 974908615

Email:       sales@robot3t.com

----------

anhcos, Ga con, h-d, haignition, huanpt, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

Chúc mừng 3robot. Cuối cùng cũng có người làm được.  :Smile: . 
Nhưng các bác làm sao cân đối lại giá tí. So với hàng bãi thì giá của các bác không cạnh tranh lắm. 
Không có ý thọc gậy bánh xe nhưng mình góp ý chút.
Loại servo abz thì mua driver 100w bãi ví dụ như Samsung hay LS  nó cho phép cấu hình đến servo 750w, và encoder có dải điều chỉnh khá linh hoạt.

----------

robot3t

----------


## thehiena2

Nhìn chung là thích rồi? Cho hỏi robo3t cái là có chạy được với các em ni không vì ko rành lắm!
https://www.google.com/search?q=fanu...ih=747#imgrc=_

----------


## maycncmini

> *ACS3T-70: AC Servo Driver đa năng*
> 
> ACS3T-70 là driver điều khiển động cơ AC Servo đa năng có thể điều khiển được tất cả các loại động cơ AC Servo với tín hiệu phản hồi encoder tương đối (A, B, Z) hoặc cảm biến hall (H1, H2, H3).
> 
> Driver ACS3T-70 đem lại một giải pháp điều khiển chính xác và bền vững với những ưu điểm tuyệt vời của động cơ AC Servo. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Các đặc điểm kĩ thuật*
> ...



Đang chờ driver Ac Servo của robot3t cho 3 động cơ Yaskawa 1.2kw nhưng vẫn chưa thấy

Driver DC Servo của robot3t có thể chấp nhận được

----------


## Lam Dung

Cái này mình đem servo qua bên chỗ bác test luôn được không?

----------


## tienmocvietdecor

Ủng hộ hàng Việt ạ, dùng hoài hàng ở đâu cũng k thích rồi...

----------

